
Ask HN: Am I not making enough or everyone else is out spending? - yeynitsay
I work for a tech company and make average salary (lower 100k) a software developer would make. I am single so job is only source of my income.<p>Wherever I go, I see thousands of people present e.g. parks,hotels,nightclubs,restaurants etc.<p>No single vacation spot has remained uncrowded in my opinion. Trying to book a flight, well its almost full always. Traffic? Always bad. 
Gym? Always crowded.<p>I live minimalist lifestyle. While growing up poor, i became habitual money saver. I don&#x27;t watch tv (don&#x27;t have) or play games. I have never done outrageous shopping. I don&#x27;t smoke and rarely drink  beer.<p>So what&#x27;s the truth and your experience? Do I make less and everyone else is making more than me? Or is everyone out spending me and I have become penny pincher?<p>Edit - I live in Seattle and have 10 yrs of software dev experience out of which 7 yrs is from working US and 3 yrs from Singapore.
======
sirrele
I think you are on the lower end for Seattle. You should be at least at 100k
and thats with mid-senior level. I am in LA over 100K and I going to NYC and
will be at 130k.

When I did go lower, I loved my job, but our profession isn't something
everyone can do, your value is well more than 100k.

Also, what stack are you using? That has a decent amount to do with it.

~~~
sirrele
Sorry for my crappy grammar. I am a little tired.

------
gamechangr
You really didn't provide enough information brother.

The main question is what city do you live in?

If you're in San Fran - (lower 100k) You make infact " make less and everyone
else is making more".

If you're in Denver, you should be able to live well on low 100k.

~~~
yeynitsay
Added my location info.

------
danjoc
You didn't mention your metro area. $100K goes a long way in some places.

